# SUM - Tang Nirvana.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that are interested in Tangs.....SUM (Sea U Marine) had a pretty impressive collection of Purple Tangs and Blue Tangs. TONS. All different sizes.

As an added bonus. I just checked SUM's weekend specials. Medium Blue Tangs are $29.99.

Pretty large sized Yasha Haze gobies $25.99


----------



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

Taipan said:


> For those that are interested in Tangs.....SUM (Sea U Marine) had a pretty impressive collection of Purple Tangs and Blue Tangs. TONS. All different sizes.
> 
> As an added bonus. I just checked SUM's weekend specials. Medium Blue Tangs are $29.99.
> 
> Pretty large sized Yasha Haze gobies $25.99


ohhh men!i would love to have that blue tang but dont drive...do u guys know of any bus that pass SUM.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't call the TTC, like I did!!!
I ended up stranded in Markham, and ended up taking a $30 cab!
There is a Markham bus that goes along Warden and stops 100m away from the plaza. But call Markham transit and find out where a) the bus stop is (somewhere around steeles and warden) and b) what days it runs. Because my cab driver told me it only runs on weekdays, but the TTC thought it ran all the time... It doesn't!!! 
Good luck, God speed (you'll need it!!!) and if you take the bus please let me know exactly how you did it!


----------

